# VIC - Another Glenelg River Mulloway Movie (and Pics)



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Went out this evening in my usual spot on the Glenelg River. I thought that with the sudden change in weather and slight cloud cover, I might be in with a shot at crawling my way closer to my century.

After a couple of hours of feeding the bream a block of pilchards, I'd just began my second block when one of my lines took off slowly but steadily. I watched it for a few seconds whilst i wound the other line in, thinking it would stop at any second, indicating a bream run. It didn't stop, so I hit the record button on the GoPro headcam and enjoyed a bit of a tow around the river for a few minutes.
Here's the vid:





It was one of the better tussles I've had in a while. I like that this video shows the sense of movement when getting towed by the mully.

The beast:








measured 74cm:









Enjoyed mirror flat, windless conditions and a nice sunset too.

































Oh, and some people ask where I put the fish after I catch it. I find that this works quite well:








While I'm sitting there my right leg just rests on top of the fish, which stops it from escaping too.

19 to go.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## gareth (Dec 27, 2009)

nice fish !!!! i like the head cam where can you get them? i live up here in se qld so i should be able to find a simmilar store or atleast a camera shop. if i could trouble you for the make and model would be good. havent caught a jew from my yak yet and if they tow you around like that i cant wait.it put a serious bend in that rod and once again nice fish.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Another nice one Paul - and great vid.

What line and gear are you using ?


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice vid and fish there paul, must be getting close to the centuary now? good to see your still tying up to the same tree. Camfish and I had a fish around the mouth for a couple of days on our way back from Adelaide and did alright, will throw up a report later...Scott.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice fish again Paul.
Good to see you've got it all down pat and got time in between winding to get your other camera ready! :lol: 
We might have to start running a book on a date as to when the lucky 100th comes in. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice report Paul.

Still 19 to go eh? you poor thing. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahh Magoo, you've done it again! Well done mate!


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks all.

Gareth, the camera that the video was shot on is a "GoPro Hero Wide" camera. I got mine off of eBay, but I know Rhino (he posted above) has something to do with stocking them in Australia so he may be worth a PM to find out where to get them locally.

Solatree, the rods and reels are Penn Prion 2000 combos from K-mart that I get for about $50 each when they have 30% off. Each is loaded with 8lb fireline. Double ganged 5/0 hooks on about 40cm of 30lb leader on the end (bought prerigged).

Fishsmith, I saw you both did well in the Port River too. Nice work. I'll look out for your Glenelg River report.

Yaqdoq, it's battles like these that keep me coming back for more. Even though it's usually only 4-5mins for a good fight with a Glenelg River mully, it's still better than the usual 5-10seconds you get with most of the other species available.

The sound's nothing special either, it's just a song I've added for a soundtrack because the GoPro doesn't do sound very well through its waterproof housing. The reason I was fluffing around so much with the other camera was because I was hoping to capture some of the sounds of the reel screaming when it ran, which I think is one of my favourite sounds in the world. The damned camera kept skipping past the mode I needed because I was pressing the button too many times in all the excitement, I gave up after 3 goes.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

ha ha yeah that stops them getting out  I've seen you *accidently* release a few to fight another day using that method.

nice soundtrack  still hanging out for my new yak to get here. next week they tell me


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats as always mcbigg, loved it.
geez theyre beautiful fish arent they
pete


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

anoter great catch  i know the exact spot on the river you caught that one ;-) :lol:


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done again mcmulloway!!
Always look forward to your reports mate. Its my monthly mulloway fix


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

alcbb said:


> ha ha yeah that stops them getting out  I've seen you *accidently* release a few to fight another day using that method.


lol, close, but those were actually sitting _across_ my lap for a photo when they auto-released.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great fish AGAIN :mrgreen: I really should have taken an extra day to hunt some jews when I was down there.

Don't forget to put the vid in this months comp.

Cheers Dave


----------



## martojew (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice mate, They really are a top fish. 100 would be a real achievement. You make it look and sound a lot easier than it is.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Good to see your having fun with ALL your gear there, great vid and bloody nice spot..


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

cool vid, great catch! 8)


----------

